# Pontiac 326 Engine Upgrade



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a completely stock 326 Engine and after a couple of cruises I realize I need some minor upgrades to make the engine more agile. One option was an Intake manifold with a bigger carb. I currently have a two barrel but I was thinking a 4 barrel but not too big of cfm. Or a intake manifold with a fuel injected conversion. I am already converting to pertronix electronic upgrade so that is a step. Any thoughts? Dont want to change cam right now.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

The carburetor option for the 326 was the Carter AFB 4bbl. You should gain about 35 hp with the change.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

X2 on the carb & manifold upgrade. Dual exhaust with good flowing mufflers would be the next upgrade if you don't already have them.


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Yeah I have down pipes with dual magnaflow mufflers. I think I need intake and maybe fuel injection. the car stumbles off the line a bit however it has not been driven in 2 1/2 years.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

What these gents said, dual exhaust with good manifolds or shorty headers, electronic ignition is a good upgrade and I've had good results with the pertronix in the past and a small four barrel like the edelbrock afb style with an open element air cleaner.

A 200r4 would be a great trans behind one of these torquey little motors but at least a th350 if you still have the 2 speed trans.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

chui1980,

Here are some of the parts you need;

Carburetor from Franks
Intake Manifold from Franks


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I was thinking something more like a edelbrock intake manifold with a carb but I am considering an intake with fuel injection just to have better response. Not sure. I am very confused right now. I was hoping to keep the car stock as possible but I want a bit punch. I guess I have to let engine break in more since it has not ran in 2.5 years


----------



## roadking60455 (Feb 11, 2015)

It's tough to get much performance out of a 326. Have one with HEI, Low restriction duals, Edelbrock manifold and Holly carb back up by a HP robbing TH400. (Not my choice of items. I bought it like that.)


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

If you do one of the carb efi conversions, you can always put it on another motor if you upgrade. I posted this in another thread earlier, but Car Craft (again, the best magazine ever) did this awesome article on EFI conversions. If I was keeping the poncho I'd do the Holley Terminator personally. 

Car Craft's Giant EFI Test - Car Craft Magazine


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

For seat of the pants, out-of-the-hole torque, you'ld be hard pressed to improve on the factory spreadbore manifold with a properly tuned quadrajet.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Want more torque out of your 326? Here ya go- TORQSTORM® Billet Superchargers | Accelerated Racing Products :wink2:


----------



## oldskool (Apr 26, 2015)

chuckha62 said:


> For seat of the pants, out-of-the-hole torque, you'ld be hard pressed to improve on the factory spreadbore manifold with a properly tuned quadrajet.



X2 on the Q-jet. Even the lowly 301's came with 800cfm Q-jets, if I'm not mistaken.

Everyday Performance Rebuilt Quadrajet Carburetor Store ~ Quadrajet Carburetors for Sale

SMI Carburetor Street Performance Rochester Quadrajet 800CFM Buick, Oldsmobile and Pontiac Quadrajet 4BBL Rochester 4BBL Quadrajet 800CFM for Pontiac SMI- Sean Murphy Induction

I'd say the next items that would increase the seat of the pants feel is a numerically higher rear gear ratio, maybe 3.73, and a stall converter with at least 2600rpm ACTUAL stall speed, along with a TH350, if you now have the 2-speed (as mentioned previously). Obviously, these items will reduce fuel mileage, but increase the fun factor. :thumbsup:

It just depends on exactly how much more performance you want, and how much you are willing to pay to achieve it. You can even get a stroker assembly for your 326 block, if you wanna keep it. 

http://www.jbp-pontiac.com/products/engines_assemblies/rotating_assemblies.html#376_382


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

i am very happy with pertronix conversion today.Now Intake and lets see what else


----------

